# Mountain biking in Orange County NY where to Go



## ScottySkis (Apr 7, 2013)

I was wondering since I moved here if anyone knows a good places to go where I live in Orange County or where I be moving to in a few weeks in Southern Sullivan County or any websites that might help.


----------



## selski (Apr 8, 2013)

In Orange you can try Stewart. I hear it is vast, i have never been there. If you don' mind a drive you can go up past Mohonk and try Lippman park in Kerhonkson. Very cool place run by the Renegades bike club, they have a website and also offer tours. You can also come across to the Taconic Parkway and go to 909 (Taconic Hereford Multiple Use Area). Going North take a right onto Tyrell Road and go until you see the parking lot. The Fats in the Cats have a website with all of these spots listed.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 8, 2013)

Check out singletracks.com  They have a trail finder that should give you most of what you need to know. Not sure if there is anything there for you but it's worth looking into.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks both all those ideas worked so far some great info.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2013)

Bump

So got to Newburgh Stewart Airport park is huge I like riding their you can get lost very easily lots if bike and walking , I recommend getting a map off internet because very easy to get lost when I go back I will bring a map, huge. Then I went to Liberty NY yesterday my sick day from work. Went to Walnut mountain lots of trail on actual mountain I like this place  a lot. Trees branches have been been removed lots of fun bike and walking trails. This place used to be a ski hill in 1920s and I see potential for hiking in winter for powder turns. I think I be going here a lot into it to cold to bike , and I live about 30 miles away. Anyone who is in the area who likes cross county trails in real hill I recommend coming here for sure.
I


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2013)

selski said:


> In Orange you can try Stewart. I hear it is vast, i have never been there. If you don' mind a drive you can go up past Mohonk and try Lippman park in Kerhonkson. Very cool place run by the Renegades bike club, they have a website and also offer tours. You can also come across to the Taconic Parkway and go to 909 (Taconic Hereford Multiple Use Area). Going North take a right onto Tyrell Road and go until you see the parking lot. The Fats in the Cats have a website with all of these spots listed.



I live 20 minutes from here lots of cool trails.


----------

